# DX coding for Nevus



## pennysueorr (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in a battle with another coder.
The path report states "Nevus"
She says to code it as 448.1 "Nevus, non neoplastic". if you look in the Tabular, this is "Diseases of the Circulatory system"
I think it should be coded to Neoplasm, skin, benign, and coded to the site example, back, neck, arm etc.
Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## dkaran (Dec 12, 2011)

216.0 - 216.9. 

Nevus (or naevus, plural nevi or naevi, from nævus, Latin for "birthmark") is the medical term for sharply-circumscribed[1] and chronic lesions of the skin. These lesions are commonly named birthmarks and moles. Nevi are benign by definition. Using the term nevus and nevi loosely, most physicians and dermatologists are actually referring to a variant of nevus called the "Melanocytic nevus", which are composed of melanocytes. Histologically, melanocytic nevi are differentiated from lentigines (also a type of benign pigmented macule) by the presence of nests of melanocytes, which lentigines (plural form of lentigo) lack.

ICD-10 I78.1 
ICD-9 448.1, 216.0-216.9 
MeSH D009506


----------

